# Immi Account Error



## Hande (Nov 8, 2013)

Hi there,

I'm trying to marry up my Partner application, and my sponsor applications in my Immiaccount and when my partner is filling out his sponsor forms we keep getting the error -

"The applicant is unable to continue this application as the related application details cannot be confirmed. The applicant may wish to review the information entered in this application prior to continuing."

Does anyone have any experience with this? Should we just apply via paperwork?


----------



## dawnw (Nov 21, 2013)

he cant go any further until you submit your part of the form. we were having the same problem and my partner called the immi people to find out what the deal was and they said that it'll work once i submit my part of the form.


----------



## arsquare (Mar 17, 2014)

dawnw said:


> he cant go any further until you submit your part of the form. we were having the same problem and my partner called the immi people to find out what the deal was and they said that it'll work once i submit my part of the form.


Im having the same problem ... so that means you have to wait until the main applicant submits the form before you can go further of completing the sponsorship form.

I am still waiting for June 2014 to lodge the application of my fiance (because of 5 yrs limitation).

I have seen these new immiaccount online application and thought it is a good idea to start filling up this form while waiting for June 2014

Can someone please advise that uses the immiaccount on the below issue

- When the applicant hit the submit button does it mean that application was officially lodge?

- Can you still edit the application form once you hit the submit button?

Thanks for any help regarding this matter


----------



## kangaroogirl (Aug 25, 2012)

1) once you hit submit and PAY, yes. You'll receive a confirmation email usually within 10 minutes, with bridging visa if applicable 

2) No. Once you've submitted you cannot change your answers using the online system. I believe there's a form if you realise you've made an error and need to fix something but you cannot change things online. Once you've submitted and paid the attachments section will appear and you can begin uploading evidence


----------



## CCMS (Oct 10, 2013)

kangaroogirl said:


> 2) No. Once you've submitted you cannot change your answers using the online system. I believe there's a form if you realise you've made an error and need to fix something but you cannot change things online.


You can use Form 1023:"Notification of incorrect answer(s)" and attach it to the application afterwards, if required.


----------



## kangaroogirl (Aug 25, 2012)

CCMS said:


> You can use Form 1023:"Notification of incorrect answer(s)" and attach it to the application afterwards, if required.


Thanks CCMS, couldn't locate it while typing on my phone! Knew I'd seen it somewhere


----------



## danegirl (Sep 15, 2013)

CCMS said:


> You can use Form 1023:"Notification of incorrect answer(s)" and attach it to the application afterwards, if required.


Do you recommend attaching the Form 1023 onto the online app or emailing it directly, or both? There doesn't seem to be any category on the online app that fits the description, that's all.


----------



## kangaroogirl (Aug 25, 2012)

danegirl said:


> Do you recommend attaching the Form 1023 onto the online app or emailing it directly, or both? There doesn't seem to be any category on the online app that fits the description, that's all.


Yeh I couldn't find it either.....


----------



## kangaroogirl (Aug 25, 2012)

I also read that we can update contact details such as address, phone number, passport number by uploading within the immi account the update form but cannot find the category listing this either


----------

